# ◹ blue's art shop ◸



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

_*blue's temp. art shop*_​
eeeey i'm blue and i need some quick money
so im doing the thing
here's the rules and crap

*prices*
i don't have any set prices, but feel free to offer TBT bells, in-game bells, and DLC's.​
_*rules*_
-you pay _after_ i finish.
-once i complete your order, i will send you a PM with the finished product. then we will schedule a time for me to receive your payment (if it isn't TBT bells). if you don't pay me when i'm finished, i'll put you on my public blacklist.
-no furries (villagers are fine).
-i have the right to reject any offer.
-don't complain if i reject your offer.
-when you order, please list your town name, your mayor's name, your offer, and a clear ref of your character(s)/mayor(s)
-no text refs​
_*slots*_

1.) DrewDiddy1996
2.) Alvery
3.) gnoixaim 
4.) starlark
5.) Noodles_
6.) jambouree
*IF YOU OFFER BEAU YOU GET AN INSTANT SLOT AT THE TOP OF THE LIST*​
*waitlist*
1.) Alvery
2.) Shirohibiki
3.) mitzelflx​
_*examples*_
x x x​
swaggy i think we good
feel free to ask questions


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

Town Name: Airuka
Mayor: Kairi
Offer: 8 mil in-game bells
Ref:[X]
Notes: She is a Mafia boss and often either has a very cutesy look or is very cruel/angry looking but can still retain some cuteness.

This is beautiful art you have

Raising my price more xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

Some sort of form but ayyy, here you go!

*Mayor name*: Ryan
*Town name:* Osaka

*Character:* Bowser "Koopa"
*Reference:* Click me!
*Offer:* 15 Million in-game Bells
*Additional Notes:* _Most likely will get rejected but it's worth a go ayy_
*Pose is all up to you*

*Character:* Ninten (From MOTHER 1)
*Reference:* Click me!
*Offer:* 15 Million in-game Bells
*Additional Notes:* _In the reference, Ninten is the one with the Scarf._
*Pose is all up to you*

*Character:* Mario (wearing Tropical shirt/glasses)
*Reference:* Click me!
*Offer:* 15 Million in-game Bells
*Additional Notes:* _This is the best reference I could get, If you could make him hold like a Cocktail in the picture, that'd be sweet!_
*Other than the Cocktail, the Pose is all up to you*


----------



## pengutango (Sep 23, 2014)

Ooh~ think you could draw my mayor and Wolfgang for 500 TBT bells?







Town name: Noveria
Mayor: Adrianna
Offer: 500 TBT bells
Ref: Above pic
Notes: Maybe the two of them hanging out and drinking coffee?


----------



## Miaa (Sep 23, 2014)

town name: Disney
mayor's name: Mia
offer: 10m in game bells
ref: I was a bit confused at this part, it said no furries but villagers are okay? If so, may I please request Chevre?


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

Agh this is too cute, ;-;

Offer: 100TBT? :3
Refs: {x}
Notes: I'd prefer you to draw her without the lantern and without the blood on the bottom of her dress ;u;
thank'ee!


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 23, 2014)

Town name: Amdavad
Mayor: Vrinda
My mayor ref is here: {x}
Hows 50 TBTB and 1 million bells? :3 

Thank you! <3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 23, 2014)

town's name: Valoria
mayor's name: Tiffany
offer: Can a mix of TBT and DLCs work? I'll offer 100 TBT bells and the 7-11 set.
ref: [x]
Notes: (whoops i knew i forgot something) Feel free to draw her with or without glasses. Her personality is lazy, laid-back and loud when around other people she's comfortable with.

If you need more details, feel free to ask. Thanks!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

Filled in my post three characters, You can draw one or however many you wish to c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

town name: DrewLand
your mayor's name: Drew
your offer: 400 TBT: (approximately 16  million AC bells if converted)
and a clear ref of your character(s)/mayor(s): I would love an art piece of my Vampire OC Evelyn. 
Here is her ref sheet: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here is her gallery for more examples: Follow this link
Wahhh your arts so good hope I get picked! ^^


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi!  your art is really cute :3
⋆ forum/mayor/town: Alvery/Alvery/Auvergne
⋆ offering: 200TBT c:
⋆ reference: This is my OC 



Spoiler: OC 1 :)









Sorry It's just a pixel  She's a narwhal, by the way  Also, if you're colouring, could you put splotches on her coat, like a actual narwhal? And just to note; her skin is actually white, not normal skin-coloured. Also, for reference, her pigtails are curly, kinda like the chocolate swirls that you put on cakes, if you know what I mean c: Thanks!

If you want, you could refer to some art by the other amazing people on TBT on my thread here.

Oh, and if you want to draw her holding something, she wields a lance made out of narwhal horn 





Spoiler: profile



?Ram ?em, flip ?em and TAKE A CHUNK OUTTA THEIR GUTS? or is it the other way ?round??

Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact)

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of ?parents?, she?s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she?s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it?s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she?s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks? but since there aren?t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She?d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she?s gotten a little bored of the ?quiet? life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she?ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

Trivia: She?s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She?s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that?s an achievement in itself.

She hasn?t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn?t they don?t have much of a reason to!

Alignment: Due to her violent tendencies, she would be somewhat of a wild card, probably even a bit of a bully (understatement), but deep down, she?s just doing what carnivores do: fight, kill, eat, live.

?PUUU! Why do they ALWAYS run away before I kill them!? ?


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Town Name: Airuka
> Mayor: Kairi
> Offer: 8 mil in-game bells
> Ref:[X]
> ...


she is very cute, i accept!



pengutango said:


> Ooh~ think you could draw my mayor and Wolfgang for 500 TBT bells?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -



ahhh she's so cute, absolutely! 



Miaa said:


> town name: Disney
> mayor's name: Mia
> offer: 10m in game bells
> ref: I was a bit confused at this part, it said no furries but villagers are okay? If so, may I please request Chevre?



ahh i love chevre, sure! ;v;




DrewDiddy1996 said:


> town name: DrewLand
> your mayor's name: Drew
> your offer: 400 TBT: (approximately 16  million AC bells if converted)
> and a clear ref of your character(s)/mayor(s): I would love an art piece of my Vampire OC Evelyn.
> ...



she's gorgeous, sure!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> she is very cute, i accept!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yay thanks so much Let me know when you'd like to do the transaction, i'll be on for a while


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Hi!
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: Alvery/Alvery/Auvergne
> ⋆ offering: 200TBT c:
> ...


ahhh she's so cute.... i'd be willing to do it for 350?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay thanks so much Let me know when you'd like to do the transaction, i'll be on for a while



okie dokie uvu


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> she is very cute, i accept!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thank you so much!! This totally made my day! ^^

I hope it's ok if I send you a detailed description of her through p.m. since I don't like posting it on public threads. ^^


----------



## Miaa (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> she is very cute, i accept!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OTY SO MUCH


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wow thank you so much!! This totally made my day! ^^
> 
> I hope it's ok if I send you a detailed description of her through p.m. since I don't like posting it on public threads. ^^


yes absolutely! //v\\


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> ahhh she's so cute.... i'd be willing to do it for 350?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yep, 350's fine with me :>


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Yep, 350's fine with me :>



alrighty then, i accept! you get the last slot. ;;v;;


----------



## pengutango (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> ahhh she's so cute, absolutely!



Yay~!!  Can't wait to see the finished version! Thanks for accepting me!


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 23, 2014)

please list your town name: Vidia
your mayor's name: Mia
offer: 10 million bells? I can offer sets and dlc's, but I don't know what's already has been offered.

(I DON'T KNOW IF SHE COUNTS AS A FURRY???? SHE HAS EARS AND A TAIL)


Spoiler: References



My OC Sieryn ~ You can draw her with:
*>>>*her hair up OR down with/without her bow
*>>>*in her current outfit OR in the her pj's (the ice cream over-sized/off the shoulder t-shirt)
*>>>*whatever outfit you'd like, I'm up for her having new outfits ;D
mi-ya-ka





gtDanno




KahoOkashii




ang-nyan







/omg, i'm sorry. I filled it out before you updated it as full. >.<


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> please list your town name: Vidia
> your mayor's name: Mia
> offer: 10 million bells? I can offer sets and dlc's, but I don't know what's already has been offered.
> 
> ...



omg she is _so cute._ if you have any non-US DLC's or unorderables that you are willing to offer, i might consider adding another slot for you... >v<


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> omg she is _so cute._ if you have any non-US DLC's or unorderables that you are willing to offer, i might consider adding another slot for you... >v<



Um, I pretty much have them all. LOL. Yut board, rice cake, hibiscus (I dunno if this is US or not???), hagoita, berliner, 12 grape plate, tteok plate, throwing beans, new years noodles...and whatever else I can find. SORRY, I HAVE NO IDEA WHICH ARE US EXCLUSIVES AND NOT /dies


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Um, I pretty much have them all. LOL. Yut board, rice cake, hibiscus (I dunno if this is US or not???), hagoita, berliner, 12 grape plate, tteok plate, throwing beans, new years noodles...and whatever else I can find. SORRY, I HAVE NO IDEA WHICH ARE US EXCLUSIVES AND NOT /dies



right now i'm looking for the new years noodles, throwing beans, and the veggie basket. do you have the 3rd item?


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> right now i'm looking for the new years noodles, throwing beans, and the veggie basket. do you have the 3rd item?


I sure do ! Do you want all the items I listed as well?


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I sure do ! Do you want all the items I listed as well?



oh wow, if you're willing i'll totally take them!
would that include the bells you offered or not? ;v;


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> oh wow, if you're willing i'll totally take them!
> would that include the bells you offered or not? ;v;



I was thinking just the items, lol. But I can do half and half ?


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I was thinking just the items, lol. But I can do half and half ?



i'm fine with just the items! uvu you'll be the 6th slot okay?


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> i'm fine with just the items! uvu you'll be the 6th slot okay?



Yesss, thank you so much! I can trade today if you're available! <3


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 23, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Yesss, thank you so much! I can trade today if you're available! <3



i'd prefer if we traded once i am finished with the drawing, if that's alright with you //v\\ <3


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 23, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> i'd prefer if we traded once i am finished with the drawing, if that's alright with you //v\\ <3



Sounds great! Let me know : )


----------



## starlark (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi! I noticed you rejected my offer and that's totally fine with me (terribad OC is terribad) but I was just asking, could we possibly re-offer?


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 24, 2014)

*added a waitlist!!! *

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Hi! I noticed you rejected my offer and that's totally fine with me (terribad OC is terribad) but I was just asking, could we possibly re-offer?



no, she's really cute! but 100TBT felt a bit too low for me. you're welcome to re-offer! ;v;


----------



## starlark (Sep 24, 2014)

haha it's no problem ee
I'm not really sure, is 5mil+150TBT (250TBT in total/12.5mil) still too low? :3


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 24, 2014)

starlark said:


> haha it's no problem ee
> I'm not really sure, is 5mil+150TBT (250TBT in total/12.5mil) still too low? :3


that sounds good to me! i'll put you on the waitlist, okay? ;v;


----------



## starlark (Sep 24, 2014)

yay! I don't mind waiting one bit! I know how stressful it is to get through all these slots uvu


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 24, 2014)

starlark said:


> yay! I don't mind waiting one bit! I know how stressful it is to get through all these slots uvu


okay, good. ;v; i should be able to get to your order by the end of the week!


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd like to put on the waitlist! How's 50 TBTB and 7 million bells? c:


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 24, 2014)

May I be wait listed?

Town Name: SunnyGo
Mayor: Noodles
Offer: 8 million Bells
Reference: http://imgur.com/a/9gtLY#0


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 24, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> I'd like to put on the waitlist! How's 50 TBTB and 7 million bells? c:



could i see a reference first? uvu



Noodles_ said:


> May I be wait listed?
> 
> Town Name: SunnyGo
> Mayor: Noodles
> ...


yes, of course! //v\\ very cute character.


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 25, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> could i see a reference first? uvu
> 
> 
> yes, of course! //v\\ very cute character.


I posted a ref before on page 1. Please let me know if that's too low. 



> Town name: Amdavad
> Mayor: Vrinda
> My mayor ref is here: {x}
> Hows 50 TBTB and 1 million bells? :3
> ...


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 25, 2014)

hello !! i hope there' still a wait slot by the time i've posted, lol.
-when you order, please list your town name, your mayor's name, your offer, and a clear ref of your character(s)/mayor(s)

Town name: Lunaris 
Mayor's Name: Gracelia 
Offer: 250 TBT
Reference: [x]


----------



## jambouree (Sep 26, 2014)

hey, i'd love to commission you!
-mayor rebecca of boston
-i'd love it if you could draw my two favorite characters from a comic called Ava's Demon. Their names are Raven and Crow and they're 16-year-old twin sisters. Could you draw Raven annoying/teasing Crow, like the way that siblings tease each other?
-i could offer 500 tbt? or i could go higher, if you want.
Crow
Raven
Both of them
Both of them 2

let me know if you need any more information/references


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 28, 2014)

jambouree said:


> hey, i'd love to commission you!
> -mayor rebecca of boston
> -i'd love it if you could draw my two favorite characters from a comic called Ava's Demon. Their names are Raven and Crow and they're 16-year-old twin sisters. Could you draw Raven annoying/teasing Crow, like the way that siblings tease each other?
> -i could offer 500 tbt? or i could go higher, if you want.
> ...


i'm very tempted... could you go a little higher?


----------



## jambouree (Sep 28, 2014)

alright how about 600?


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 28, 2014)

jambouree said:


> alright how about 600?


yeah, i think that's fine. i'll put you on the list. //v\\


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

one more waitlist slot is open 'v'


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 29, 2014)

sLIDES IN AWKWARDLY
YES HI HELLO, CAN I HAVE A WAITLIST SPOT??? CAN I PAY YOU 650 TBT FOR COUPLE ART??? wheeze
COUPLES ARE HERE:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
(i would prefer bridgette/jonathan but if you feel like doing something else just lmk)
IF YOU DONT WANT TO THATS FINE ITS UP TO YOU DUDE THANK YOU FOR CONSIDERING EEEK


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sLIDES IN AWKWARDLY
> YES HI HELLO, CAN I HAVE A WAITLIST SPOT??? CAN I PAY YOU 650 TBT FOR COUPLE ART??? wheeze
> COUPLES ARE HERE:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
> ...



yeLLS HELLO THERE!!!! nvn
i'm afraid that those refs aren't clear enough. you'd have to pay me a bit more for that pairing... but i can do your fursona and freya for that amount!! //v\\


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 29, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> yeLLS HELLO THERE!!!! nvn
> i'm afraid that those refs aren't clear enough. you'd have to pay me a bit more for that pairing... but i can do your fursona and freya for that amount!! //v\\



oh no theyre not clear enough? ahhh q__q im so sorry!! hmmm i dont know if i can FIND anything clearer is my problem...so maybe ill just have to go with me/freya. im super sorry! ;; i didnt realize it was an issue. but i would definitely be happy with me/freya! ;v; whatever you feel comfortable doing luv


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh no theyre not clear enough? ahhh q__q im so sorry!! hmmm i dont know if i can FIND anything clearer is my problem...so maybe ill just have to go with me/freya. im super sorry! ;; i didnt realize it was an issue. but i would definitely be happy with me/freya! ;v; whatever you feel comfortable doing luv



nono it's quite alright!! the first ref was fine, but i have a bit of trouble going off of pictures of actual people ;n;
i'll put you on the waitlist! >v<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 29, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> nono it's quite alright!! the first ref was fine, but i have a bit of trouble going off of pictures of actual people ;n;
> i'll put you on the waitlist! >v<



oh! you dont have to go off the irl refs! the game refs are fine -- but i dont want to force you to do anything you dont want to do. SO YOU CAN LITERALLY JUST DO WHATEVER YOU WANT. when do you want me to pay you, dear? tysm <333


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh! you dont have to go off the irl refs! the game refs are fine -- but i dont want to force you to do anything you dont want to do. SO YOU CAN LITERALLY JUST DO WHATEVER YOU WANT. when do you want me to pay you, dear? tysm <333



i'll see what i can do when i get to your order, okay? ;v;
and after, please. <3


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 29, 2014)

Town Name: Atlantis
Mayor:Wendy
Offer: 20 mill in-game bells
Ref: YO!
Notes: Her name is Anemone and she loves to surf! She lives by the beach and she enjoys sugary treats >U<.


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> Town Name: Atlantis
> Mayor:Wendy
> Offer: 20 mill in-game bells
> Ref: YO!
> Notes: Her name is Anemone and she loves to surf! She lives by the beach and she enjoys sugary treats >U<.


you got it //v\\


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

bumpppp


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

Still super excited for mine! ^^


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Still super excited for mine! ^^



i'm almost finished with Miaa's, i'll be doing yours tomorrow! //v\\


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

Is the waiting list full @@? 
Sorry for the stupid question


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Is the waiting list full @@?
> Sorry for the stupid question



yes, it's full, but you can get an instant slot if you offer beau. nvn


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> yes, it's full, but you can get an instant slot if you offer beau. nvn



Oh, alright : > !
Thank you


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Oh, alright : > !
> Thank you



sure!! uvu


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> i'm almost finished with Miaa's, i'll be doing yours tomorrow! //v\\



YAY that's fantastic! I can't wait! >/\<


----------



## bluelanterns (Oct 2, 2014)

*hey everybody! sorry about the delay on the orders. i caught something nasty last friday, and i'm just starting to feel better today. i'll get on it asap. <3*


----------



## bluelanterns (Oct 16, 2014)

*sorry about the delay everybody! i'll start working on my current orders right now.*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 16, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> *sorry about the delay everybody! i'll start working on my current orders right now.*



take your time dearie  no need to be sorry!


----------



## starlark (Oct 16, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> *sorry about the delay everybody! i'll start working on my current orders right now.*



yeah, take your time! we're all of us very patient and as long as you're not stressed, we're happy


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 16, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> *hey everybody! sorry about the delay on the orders. i caught something nasty last friday, and i'm just starting to feel better today. i'll get on it asap. <3*



Glad to see your back! ^^
Still excited for mine but as everyone said before it's your shop and you can take as long as you need!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 16, 2014)

Ohhh I want to order as soon as you get an open slot!  Nice art by the way, Awesome!


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 17, 2014)

I have beau not in boxes though


----------



## bluelanterns (Oct 17, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have beau not in boxes though



oh, awesome! right now i don't have an open space for him, but i'll cycle someone out when i get home today. do you have a reference of the character that you'd like done? ..//v\\


----------

